# A Foreign Student in USA



## Alice (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm from Brazil and I'm going to get a bachelor degree on philosophy next year. Since I have only 1 year and a half to complete my studies I'm looking for graduates programs. Now, although my area is philosophy, my interest is on cinema. Which brings us to my question: I'd like to know what are the odds for a foreign student get in these prestigious schools on USA that every 'filmmaker wannabe' wants to go to? Is it possible or am I dreaming to hight?
Oh, and please note that English is not my first language, so it might be some spelling mistakes


----------



## Filipe (Feb 12, 2009)

OlÃ¡ Alice!
Bem-vinda ao forum! Eu tambÃ©m sou daqui do Brasil =)
From what I've read in this forum, a great deal of students are foreign, so your nationality shouldn't matter. You have every chance of getting in, as long as you have a decent undergratuate GPA, some potential in the field your pursuing and are able to meet the TOEFL requirments.

So, I'd definitely go for it!

Beijos!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 12, 2009)

There's a Brazilian girl here at at USC already...I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Alice (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the answers... 
But I'm still worried, I really don't know the system of evaluation to get in in a graduate school. Here it's pretty simple, you just have to present a nice solid project of what you are  going to study, and have am interview. In fact they don't even look at your GPA, which for me it is good, since my GPA is avarege (3.5 in 5). Don't get me wrong I am a excelent student, and all my grades are hight, but unfortunality I fail 3 classe when I was a freshman. I think it is comprehensible since I was only 17, and philosophy is really hard. It is such a shame that the GPA doesn't come with observations notes. lol
But seriously, what does count in the american system, to get in a nice graduate school?
Is the GPA really that important?


----------



## Filipe (Feb 13, 2009)

3.5 of GPA is fine, you shouldn't worry, I guess. What matters the most is your supplemental materials (essays, sample work etc.)


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 13, 2009)

A 3.5 GPA won't keep you out.

I didn't even have a 3.5...and I flunked out of school for five years, after my junior year.

It's the REST of your materials that matter...creative...recommendations...essays...portfolio, etc.


----------



## Alice (Feb 14, 2009)

That's good. I was worried that a stupid mistake at 17 could keep me away from what I want...
But, althought I came from the upper midle class in Brazil, this doesn't assure me, financialy.
Since I am not a american, I wonder, there are scholarships to foreign students? (Who aren't science genious or something like that)


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 16, 2009)

Alice,

I am a 1st year Columbia Film MFA student and Canadian. Nearly 50% of our class is foreign (which has never happened before). The quality of your application matters much more than your nationality.

Cheers!

Ps My roommate, a 2nd year student, is Brasilian


----------

